# Bases de donnes > Oracle > Apex >  Compilation du package OK avec SQLDeveloper mais pas APEX 4

## pcouas

Bonsoir,

En APEX 4.0.2, lorsque je compil un Package SQL, j'ai le message d'erreur "RA-06502: PL/SQL: numeric or value error: character string buffer too small"
Mais lorsque je compil ce meme Package avec SQLDevlopper c'est OK

Ou est mon erreur ??
J'ai l'impression qu'un Package dans APEX avec plus de 2400 lignes pose soucis ???


Merci

Phil

----------

